# I have the best wife,,,,,,,,



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

And I wont give her a hard time for shoping at the "end isle" at Target any more.  Look what she found.



 



$7.48 - 10%.  And after giving Eye Q my last one, I finally get one, or two.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 23, 2007)

Why did she have to buy those before you told us she was the best? HMM? I thought she was the best for putting up with you.. You know how it is.. Good deal !!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2007)

Bill, I hate to rain on your parade but I have the best wife! Here's what she bought me today for my birthday next month!

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007 ... tS650.aspx


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 24, 2007)

Your wife is wonderful.

THey never have stuff like that up here on sale. 

She is amazingly thoughtful.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 24, 2007)

Way to go nick and bill looks like you both made out like bandit.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 24, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bill, I hate to rain on your parade but I have the best wife! Here's what she bought me today for my birthday next month!
> 
> http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007 ... tS650.aspx


----------



## wittdog (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the best wife but both of your wifes come close...


----------



## john a (Sep 25, 2007)

My wife didn't buy me anything


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 25, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> My wife didn't buy me anything



Clean the house. That is a sure fire way to have a woman notice you and then go get you something. 

Nothing has a bigger impact to me than cleaning the house. Save the jewelery and crack out the windex.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2007)

If I'm cleaning the house what's the sense of getting married in the first place.
come on Diva... [smilie=nonono.gif]


----------



## john a (Sep 25, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="John A.":319dfobh]My wife didn't buy me anything



Clean the house. That is a sure fire way to have a woman notice you and then go get you something. 

Nothing has a bigger impact to me than cleaning the house. Save the jewelery and crack out the windex.[/quote:319dfobh]

    Huh. I cook, isn't that enough  :?    :P


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 25, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> If I'm cleaning the house what's the sense of getting married in the first place.
> come on Diva... [smilie=nonono.gif]



Remind me to talk to you about that comment at Oink  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave, just run and hide!   

BTW, I didn't have to do anything but have a big birthday!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

And the winner of best wife goes to.....Michele my wife!
http://www.mikehedrick.com/photos/mikechele02.jpg

Lucky her...she won me.
 :roll: 

I'll tell you what I'm the most lucky man alive that a beautiful woman like her would love a guy like me...of all people.

She didn't buy me a thing. I took her out to dinner.

Nice stuff guys!

peace
mike
<><


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, no knock on Mike...a lot of other guys have done the same thing recently...*Post thumbnails from now on*.  

I have asked a number of times to do this...dial up users will not got these pics to load anytime soon!

Please...for my sake and those on dial ups.

I will start deleting the big pics from now on.

Mike, you look cute...


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 25, 2007)

Good score Bill. I have one of those I take to games. Real handy!
Yer wife is wonderful.........want another?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people are just uncoachable...I"m one of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *Post thumbnails from now on*.



Ok, whatever floats yer boat. Here's my Thumbnail.






Just don't ask me to post pictures of the "lil Pirate".
 :roll:


----------

